# Fire Extinguisher Location



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

I just bought a chrome fire extinguisher for my Goat which I would like to mount in the trunk. Problem is, I can't seem to figure out an accessible and good place to mount the bracket in the trunk of my 67. Any Goat owners care to share where they mounted their extinguishers? Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IMO the trunk is the best location. 
I want to be out of the car as fast as possible and assess the problem, not reaching behind or under my seat looking for the extinguisher.
Get out then take the necessary action.
I've only had one fire issue over all these years but one is enough.
My extinguisher is attached to the center tail panel support for quick safe access if needed.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I bought a small enough one to fit in the bottom of my toolbox, yes it's screwed down 👍


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> IMO the trunk is the best location.
> I want to be out of the car as fast as possible and assess the problem, not reaching behind or under my seat looking for the extinguisher.
> Get out then take the necessary action.
> I've only had one fire issue over all these years but one is enough.
> ...


Thanks 65. I wondered if the extinguisher could be installed horizontally. You answered that question. I like the placement as it’s easily accessible. Thanks again


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> IMO the trunk is the best location.
> I want to be out of the car as fast as possible and assess the problem, not reaching behind or under my seat looking for the extinguisher.
> Get out then take the necessary action.
> I've only had one fire issue over all these years but one is enough.
> ...





GTOJUNIOR said:


> IMO the trunk is the best location.
> I want to be out of the car as fast as possible and assess the problem, not reaching behind or under my seat looking for the extinguisher.
> Get out then take the necessary action.
> I've only had one fire issue over all these years but one is enough.
> ...


Sorry, I screwed up your name. Thanks Jr. Good idea! Much appreciated.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> I bought a small enough one to fit in the bottom of my toolbox, yes it's screwed down 👍
> View attachment 152200


Thanks 65. I never thought of using a tool box. Novel idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks, I painted to match the car then stuffed everything I could think of in there, extra coil, bulbs, tools, jumper cables, spark plugs, flash light and yes bailing wire and duct tape 😉


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Thanks, I painted to match the car then stuffed everything I could think of in there, extra coil, bulbs, tools, jumper cables, spark plugs, flash light and yes bailing wire and duct tape 😉


Good idea! Can I ask where you got the toolbox?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sdpepper said:


> Good idea! Can I ask where you got the toolbox?


Just Menards.


Sdpepper said:


> Good idea! Can I ask where you got the toolbox?


Menards


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Just Menards.
> 
> Menards
> View attachment 152208


Thanks 65! Good idea to line the tray with a rag and eliminate noise.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

On my ‘64 I Put it near the latch area as well, with the toolbox inside on left














T


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Jetzster said:


> On my ‘64 I Put it near the latch area as well, with the toolbox inside on left
> View attachment 152209
> View attachment 152210
> T


Thanks for sharing! Sweet extinguisher too!


----------



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

I picked up one of these recently which is small enough to keep in the center console or glove box. Likely not great for big fires, but nice to have for quick and easy access...









Element E50 Fire Extinguisher


Our most popular model. Offering 50 seconds of fire fighting protection, E50 is recommended for professional use (automotive, power sports, garage, marine, etc). E50's extremely small and lightweight construction allow for storage almost anywhere. Internationally tested and certified. FEATURES...




elementfire.com


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I was looking at those $80 sticks and really like them but as far as I know, are still not UL listed.
I've seen/read some good things about these but there are very few real reviews to go on.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

My car has bucket seats but was missing the center console. Installing one was a very low priority. There are way better things I can use the funds that a new/used one would cost. I mounted a Halon extinguisher between the front seats. I used a quick release mount that has a large red tab that you grab to release the pin. Basically, the same type of mount / release used in race cars. I'll snap a picture of it later.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Another stored in the trunk. My Halon extinguisher slips behind the trunk latch support and the pressure gauge hooks around the vent loop tubing enough to keep it in place.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I should look for a Halon one but don't know if it would fit in the toolbox, my abc would make quite a mess but better than a pile of ashes.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

True Baaad, Halons are more $$, but from what ive heard , their so worth it , As far as saving damaging the engine parts & paint additionally with the fire, they have some smaller ones like the chrome one I bought, and the additional ribbed alum holder is nice, youre getting that new paint job soon, right?😊


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Jetzster said:


> True Baaad, Halons are more $$, but from what ive heard , their so worth it , As far as saving damaging the engine parts & paint additionally with the fire, they have some smaller ones like the chrome one I bought, and the additional ribbed alum holder is nice, youre getting that new paint job soon, right?😊


What exactly is the difference in using a halon that an abc would damage? Is the difference the time to clean up or ?


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Supposidly, The Halon ABC has inert emulsion thats easy to clean up and off and that wont try to eat into wires and metal
Versus the regular type ABC foam which damages surfaces ,is hard to clean-up and actually extends The overall surface damage on whatever its sprayed on😒
The fire is bad enuf dont need to replace or repair more than you have too


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Jetzster said:


> Supposidly, The Halon ABC has inert emulsion thats easy to clean up and off and that wont try to eat into wires and metal
> Versus the regular type ABC foam which damages surfaces ,is hard to clean-up and actually extends The overall surface damage on whatever its sprayed on😒
> The fire is bad enuf dont need to replace or repair more than you have too


That was informative. Thanks


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

The ABC extinguisher will destroy your wiring and electric from the chemicals in it. If you have carb fire a Halotron ( used to be Halon) only removes one third of the fire triangle,..the oxygen.

It causes no additional damage to the wiring or electrical components. So your damage is limited to the fire damage only, not needing all new wiring and maybe even alternator or spark plug wires etc etc.

The few dollars more is worth it. I also use the quick release with a chrome Halotron mounted on the passenger side trans tunnel tucked up front fits good and I can come out of the car with it in hand.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jetzster said:


> True Baaad, Halons are more $$, but from what ive heard , their so worth it , As far as saving damaging the engine parts & paint additionally with the fire, they have some smaller ones like the chrome one I bought, and the additional ribbed alum holder is nice, youre getting that new paint job soon, right?😊


Ya we'll see, thanks for the tip and I'll research it 👍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Actually a CO2 extinguisher would be nice to find, that's what a mechanic I knew kept in his shop.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I was stowing mine in my tool chest but was concerned it may get damaged and possibly discharge.
Then I felt the rearward center support was an ideal spot.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I was stowing mine in my tool chest but was concerned it may get damaged and possibly discharge.
> Then I felt the rearward center support was an ideal spot.
> View attachment 152278
> 
> ...


Can you share a pic of your extinguisher?


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Lemans guy said:


> The ABC extinguisher will destroy your wiring and electric from the chemicals in it. If you have carb fire a Halotron ( used to be Halon) only removes one third of the fire triangle,..the oxygen.
> 
> It causes no additional damage to the wiring or electrical components. So your damage is limited to the fire damage only, not needing all new wiring and maybe even alternator or spark plug wires etc etc.
> 
> The few dollars more is worth it. I also use the quick release with a chrome Halotron mounted on the passenger side trans tunnel tucked up front fits good and I can come out of the car with it in hand.


Good argument for spending a few more bucks to get the halon type. Thanks


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Now I've been looking at Halon extinguishers and holy crap they are expensive! Cheapest I've seen is 163.00 for a 2.5 lb on eBay. Anyone have a lead on something cheaper or is that just what they cost? Would be nice to have one in the garage too, maybe I'll look for a CO2 for the garage.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Jeez! The prices went up i think mine was $165 but still only 2.5 inch but chrome ones are high, 1.5 lb Summit , yep now their much higher, that price on Ebay for 2.5 lb is not bad now at all


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sdpepper said:


> Can you share a pic of your extinguisher?



SEE POST #2


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I see two on Craigslist right by me a 5# and 10# he's willing to let go for a 100.00, they're 10 years old but still have good pressure so idk?


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Prob will work ok ,thou very likely expired..
#5 is good sized maybe a tad big for car but might be ok in the right spot
#10 big for sure but great for garage
I wonder if their rechargeable, if so great
Price is great , espec if includes holders


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Ya I don't think it will fit in the toolbox it's 5" x 18", it is a great price and they couldn't be recharged without all the tests and I hear it's around 50.00 a pound....idk maybe I'll buy the 10# for the garage he wants 75.00 and get a 2.5# for the car.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Ya I don't think it will fit in the toolbox it's 5" x 18", it is a great price and they couldn't be recharged without all the tests and I hear it's around 50.00 a pound....idk maybe I'll buy the 10# for the garage he wants 75.00 and get a 2.5# for the car.


Sounds like a plan for the garage one,
Too much risk not knowing for sure on the car
one then , might as well get a new one for car , put the old car extra one near kitchen maybe for added backup at the house


----------



## AZ0001ZN (11 mo ago)

Here’s my mounting spot.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jetzster said:


> Sounds like a plan for the garage one,
> Too much risk not knowing for sure on the car
> one then , might as well get a new one for car , put the old car extra one near kitchen maybe for added backup at the house


Just bought a new 2.5lb for 135.00 from govets.com and offered the Craigslist person 50.00 for his two used ones.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I leave mine unmounted on the far left side of rear seat under armrest. If I need it it would take a second to get it once I jump out of the car.


----------



## pontiachristopher (Jun 28, 2020)

Sdpepper said:


> I just bought a chrome fire extinguisher for my Goat which I would like to mount in the trunk. Problem is, I can't seem to figure out an accessible and good place to mount the bracket in the trunk of my 67. Any Goat owners care to share where they mounted their extinguishers? Thanks


was driving back from the hostess factory(snackcakes rule) one afternoon with the kids in the back, noticed some smoke curling up through the rear hood vent by the wipers, pulled over, popped the hood, small fire from the starter cable melting. my daughter was 2, sitting in the car seat, her juice bottle on the floor. grabbed that removed the nipple, doused the fire. later that day bought an extinguisher. removed the console, put it right there. for a while. as it impeded my armresting. now i just keep the extinguisher on the floor, behind the passenger seat.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> I bought a small enough one to fit in the bottom of my toolbox, yes it's screwed down 👍
> View attachment 152200


Baaad 65, when you painted your tool box, did you remove the handle and latch or did you mask around these? I just bought a red tool box identical to yours and wonder if I should drill out the rivets for painting or just mask around the handle and latch. Also, was the label on your box glued on? Thanks


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sdpepper said:


> Baaad 65, when you painted your tool box, did you remove the handle and latch or did you mask around these? I just bought a red tool box identical to yours and wonder if I should drill out the rivets for painting or just mask around the handle and latch. Also, was the label on your box glued on? Thanks


I just tapped around the handle carefully so the handle stayed up and I don't remember a label.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> I just tapped around the handle carefully so the handle stayed up and I don't remember a label.


But you did not remove the latch, right?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Nope, I just looked at it when I put my new halon extinguisher in it, I scuffed it up wiped it down with acetone and rattle canned it.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Nope, I just looked at it when I put my new halon extinguisher in it, I scuffed it up wiped it down with acetone and rattle canned it.


Im planning to go your route and put my extinguisher in a tool box like you did. It’s red in color so need to paint it same as my car. Got one bid at $150 then read your response that you rattle canned yours. Yours looks professionally done. Even the masking is perfect. Wondering if I should try painting mine too. Also did you install the carpet yourself? Did you lay it over jute or foam? I got a bid on laying cut pile carpet in my trunk at $425. Not sure I want to spend that much if there’s a lesser cost alternative. Any advice?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sdpepper said:


> Im planning to go your route and put my extinguisher in a tool box like you did. It’s red in color so need to paint it same as my car. Got one bid at $150 then read your response that you rattle canned yours. Yours looks professionally done. Even the masking is perfect. Wondering if I should try painting mine too. Also did you install the carpet yourself? Did you lay it over jute or foam? I got a bid on laying cut pile carpet in my trunk at $425. Not sure I want to spend that much if there’s a lesser cost alternative. Any advice?


You can do it yourself just use the fine line masking tape it's thinner and take your time, that's the touch up paint I thought was the car color but turns out it wasn't but you can't tell much of a difference. Actually I fixed up the trunk rust, primed it then used black flexseal and finally some kind of textured or fleck paint from Menards. Bought the grey carpet from Menards also and used a spray contact adhesive right to the metal....course it's not stock but neither most of the car


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I know this is vering off topic but here's a better picture of the trunk paint and hinge upgrade.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> You can do it yourself just use the fine line masking tape it's thinner and take your time, that's the touch up paint I thought was the car color but turns out it wasn't but you can't tell much of a difference. Actually I fixed up the trunk rust, primed it then used black flexseal and finally some kind of textured or fleck paint from Menards. Bought the grey carpet from Menards also and used a spray contact adhesive right to the metal....course it's not stock but neither most of the car
> View attachment 152399


Thanks Baaad 65! I like the clean neat look and no doubt much cheaper than my quote for $400+ I’m going to give it a try as well as spray painting the tool box. I’m just going to take my time and take it slow as you said.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

This is the type of tape you'll want to use. Makes hugging contours on small parts really easy. Then fill in the larger sections with whatever masking tape you like.









JMI BASIC Yellow Painters Tape for Car Paint - 3 Roll Multi Size Pack - No Residue Automotive Masking Tape for Automotive Paint - Heat Resistant for Paint Booth (1/4 inch (6mm) x 44 Yard): Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


JMI BASIC Yellow Painters Tape for Car Paint - 3 Roll Multi Size Pack - No Residue Automotive Masking Tape for Automotive Paint - Heat Resistant for Paint Booth (1/4 inch (6mm) x 44 Yard): Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Jared said:


> This is the type of tape you'll want to use. Makes hugging contours on small parts really easy. Then fill in the larger sections with whatever masking tape you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jared!


----------

